# Gonna have another review



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Well my daughter asked me to bbq for her and her friends before she goes back to school. Grabbed 2 shoulders the other day at the supermarket both in the 7 1/2 pound range. Now understand her friends have heard that I have had people over to sample and rate food I've cooked and they all wanted to be invited to a taste test. Well, I rubbed one sgoulder down with Texas BBQ Rub and the other with Wolfe Bold. Decided not to hold back this time and let her rip with the rubs on both. I put 3/4 of a bottle of Wolfe Rub on one and pretty much the same amount of Texas BBQ Rub on the other. Tomorrow around 6:00 we will have the testers taste and see which raines supreme!

Wolfe on the right, Texas on the left.



 Have to wait for the fire. 



Cooking


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Good luck with the cook.  They will both good.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 26, 2006)

LLooking good Nick, and looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2006)

Dang yes..thanks so much for the scientifical reviews.  We need mo stuff like this to steer folks in the right direction.  Now make sure it double blind and numbered and stuff like that.  A lot of science get screwed up when the clinical trials is not conducted right.  It is a lot of fun to have a beer contest too.  Most folks cant figger out which is Pabst and which is Coors lite. 

bigwheel


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ribs are a better test me thinks. Is this the daughter that Finney is in love with? You're asking for trouble!


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 27, 2006)

How the butts going Nick?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Ribs are a better test me thinks. Is this the daughter that Finney is in love with? You're asking for trouble!



I'm doing ribs also. Yeah thats the daughter, but the order of protection seems to be working.



			
				BigGQ said:
			
		

> How the butts going Nick?



Wrapped and in the cooler. They have been in the cooler since 11:00 and I just took their temperature (3:15) and they are still at 165*. Sorry I didn't take any pictures before I wrapped them. 

Here's the start of the ribs. They have been on for 2 hours now. 

Rubbed 2 with my rub & 1 with regular Wolfe Rub.




Rolled and ready for the smoker.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah Brian, I unrolled them to put them in foil for 45 minutes. I just unfoiled them and propped them up in the smoker again to firm up a bit. I'll be saucing them in about 1/2 hour and then it's taste test time. I took a little nibble off a piece that broke off with the Wolfe rub on it. Oh WOW, it was great. I think I don't stand a chance agaist this guy Wolfe!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2006)

Now whut is that white stuff in the middle of them rolled up ribs? If you dont mind a person being nosey of course.  Or maybe that is just some pale hawg meat which did not partake of the rub.  I cant tell for sure. Now I thought you was having a contest comparing Wolf with Txbbbqrub.  Am I imagining things again?

bigwheel




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah Brian, I unrolled them to put them in foil for 45 minutes. I just unfoiled them and propped them up in the smoker again to firm up a bit. I'll be saucing them in about 1/2 hour and then it's taste test time. I took a little nibble off a piece that broke off with the Wolfe rub on it. Oh WOW, it was great. I think I don't stand a chance agaist this guy Wolfe!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Now whut is that white stuff in the middle of them rolled up ribs? If you dont mind a person being nosey of course.  Or maybe that is just some pale hawg meat which did not partake of the rub.  I cant tell for sure. Now I thought you was having a contest comparing Wolf with Txbbbqrub.  Am I imagining things again?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



No, your no imagining nothing. That would be the underside of the ribs which ends up on the inside when you roll them.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Okay here's the last of the pictures.
Texas Shoulder 


Texas Pulled 


Wolfe Shoulder 


Wolfe Pulled 


Ribs 


Sides 



Results of the voting:
Pulled Pork
Wolfe Rub Bold    5
Texas BBQ Rub   5

Ribs
Wolfe Rub Regular  6
Nick's Rub              4

Way to go Larry! The Wolfe Bold is a great rub. I'm pissed I used the last of what I had on the pulled pork. I'm gonna do a brisket this coming weekend and would like to use it on that. I like it that the heat hits you after the fact, just in the back of your mouth or just in your throat. Texas BBQ hits you up front and thats not my cup of tea! With the ribs, I glazed them with Sweet Baby Rays mixed with honey. That really compliments the cinnamon just like you said it would Larry and makes a great combo. Just for the record, I also voted for your ribs over mine! Let me know when your gonna start marketing the Bold! You've got 2 great products Larry!


----------



## Finney (Aug 27, 2006)

Everything looked good Nick.  Would have liked some more pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

Nick, I'll punch Finney for you next Friday.  Larry, my first experiment is to add your Bold rub to some Sonny's sauce and see if that makes it better.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nick, I'll punch Finney for you next Friday.  Larry, my first experiment is to add your Bold rub to some Sonny's sauce and see if that makes it better.



I knew I could count on you! Good luck next week! I'll be giving you guys a call to see how your doin! What are the turn in times again?


----------



## Finney (Aug 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan"weh39y5]Nick, I'll punch Finney for you next Friday.  Larry, my first experiment is to add your Bold rub to some Sonny's sauce and see if that makes it better.



I knew I could count on you! Good luck next week! I'll be giving you guys a call to see how your doin! What are the turn in times again?[/quoteweh39y5]
9:00 AM


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 27, 2006)

Food looks very tasty Nick.  Very tasty.


----------



## Unity (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice thread, Nick, good looking BBQ. 

--John  8)
(I'm inspired to try some of the same when my Wolfe Rub order gets here.)


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks damn good Nick!!

Chris


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 28, 2006)

Goood looking stuff Nick


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Way to go Larry! The Wolfe Bold is a great rub. I'm pissed I used the last of what I had on the pulled pork. I'm gonna do a brisket this coming weekend and would like to use it on that. I like it that the heat hits you after the fact, just in the back of your mouth or just in your throat. Texas BBQ hits you up front and thats not my cup of tea! With the ribs, I glazed them with Sweet Baby Rays mixed with honey. That really compliments the cinnamon just like you said it would Larry and makes a great combo. Just for the record, I also voted for your ribs over mine! Let me know when your gonna start marketing the Bold! You've got 2 great products Larry!



Nick thanks for the great review, glad you finally found the heat!! LOL  Great looking food as usual!!



			
				Unity said:
			
		

> Nice thread, Nick, good looking BBQ.
> 
> --John  8)
> (*I'm inspired to try some of the same when my Wolfe Rub order gets here*.)


  John head to the store and get some meat!!  I shipped your order out Saturday morning, with you being so close I'd be willing to bet you get it today!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 28, 2006)

BigWheel wrote: 





> Most folks cant figger out which is Pabst and which is Coors lite.
> 
> bigwheel



OH PLEASE   Sugar water VS near-beer.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2006)

The whole bill of fair look's great. I kind of would have gone tor the ribs myself. But I'm a rib hog myself.


----------



## Unity (Aug 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would've won that bet, Larry -- it came in today's mail. Thanks! 

--John  8) 
(You were right too, Chris -- my ET-73 got here 2 days after I ordered it from thegadgetsource.com.)


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2006)

Well try it sometime after they has been quaffing a few.  Pour it all into plastic cups and number them on the bottom. Think you will be surprised at the results. Had one fella up in Wilbarger County who could only pick out Lone Star cuz it made his ulcer hurt worse than the others. I think it the formaldhyde or something which is responsible for stuff like that.  Now I speaking of commercial available Americkan suds here of course.  Aint never tried it with ho made beer. Now if you some kind of beer making judging afficionado I take all this back of course

bigwheel




			
				DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> BigWheel wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> You would've won that bet, Larry -- it came in today's mail. Thanks!


Good deal John, glad it got to you fast!  What's on the menu tonight??


----------



## Unity (Aug 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> What's on the menu tonight??


I'm not sure, Larry, my mother-in-law is letting me take the night off.   

Something with chicken breasts, southern style green beans, corn on the cob, and little red potatoes. 

--John  8) 
(Maybe I'll sneak a sprinkle of Wolfe's Rub on the chicken.   )


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 28, 2006)

ummm... southern style green beans.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ummm... southern style green beans.



Okay, Ill bite, what's southern style green beans?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 28, 2006)

those are beans, the green kind, cooked down here in the south.


----------



## Unity (Aug 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2mikrl6b]ummm... southern style green beans.



Okay, Ill bite, what's southern style green beans?[/quote:2mikrl6b]
Well, what my m-i-l does, she breaks 3 or 4 lbs of beans into about 1-1/4" lengths (or so), tears a piece of bacon in half and lightly cooks it in a Dutch-oven-size pot, adds the beans in layers, lightly salting and peppering each layer, adds water to barely level with the beans, and cooks the heck out of 'em, checking every now and then to make sure they're not scorching and covering the pot toward the end, and cooking until you can't see the water anymore without tipping the pot. Newer beans you don't have to cook as long.

--John  8)
(Good stuff.  )


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> those are beans, the green kind, cooked down here in the south.


Oh, Almost like Yankee Green Beans



			
				Unity said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what my m-i-l does, she breaks 3 or 4 lbs of beans into about 1-1/4" lengths (or so), tears a piece of bacon in half and lightly cooks it in a Dutch-oven-size pot, adds the beans in layers, lightly salting and peppering each layer, adds water to barely level with the beans, and cooks the heck out of 'em, checking every now and then to make sure they're not scorching and covering the pot toward the end, and cooking until you can't see the water anymore without tipping the pot. Newer beans you don't have to cook as long.

--John  8)
(Good stuff.  )[/quote:petphu8r]


Thanks John!


----------



## Unity (Aug 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1htvcxyj]those are beans, the green kind, cooked down here in the south.


Oh, Almost like Yankee Green Beans[/quote:1htvcxyj]
Her parents and her older siblings moved from Barren Co KY to Boone Co IN by horse-drawn wagon in 1916. She learned all her basic cooking from her mom, so I should probably have said "southern-Kentucky-style."   

--John  8)


----------

